# Sig Sauer M400 Thoughts/Opinions



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking at black guns yesterday at DSG in Mobile. Sales guys showed me a Sig Sauer M400 B5 they had on sale that included a Romeo4b Red Dot. He said they had been shipping them with a Romeo5 ($199 best price I could find) previously, but the guns in this shipment came in with the Romeo4b ($350 best price). Same rifle in the pic below, but with the red dot instead of sights. Price was $899. Just looking for thoughts. Decent deal? I know there's a ton of ARs out there, but I've had GREAT success with Sig in the past. Thanks!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Seems like good deal. Sig usually about 1300 but dressed a little better. I think only drawback they won't take other ar mags.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have the 516 and really like it. I think the M400 is similar to the 516, but the M400 uses gas impingement vice the gas piston. The gas piston guns from Sig are over $1000.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

